# 12+1 scan can you guess



## jamiemcbride1

Had my 12 week scan today baby is measuring a few days behind can you guess from the nub theory ! &#128513;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150427_160527.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## lau86

I'm gonna say girl as nub (if it's what I'm looking at), is pointing down


----------



## jamiemcbride1

That's what I am looking at and was guessing that as a nub as the one above it is also very straight too !! Xxx


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Anyone else wanna guess ? :)


----------



## cupcakekate

girl!


----------



## laura109

Looks like my daughters a little so girl xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Thanks for the guesses &#128513;&#128513; xx


----------



## kristel_

Girl


----------



## justplay91

Looks girly to me.


----------



## calliebaby

Possibly too early to tell. Anything before 12 weeks can still rise.


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I understand that :) just guessing for fun im 13 weeks on sat wish I could forward a few months x


----------



## jamiemcbride1

:pink: or :blue:


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Anyone else wanna guess :)


----------



## maisybump

girl :)


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Thanks maisybump :)


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Anyone &#128513;


----------



## naturluvr

Girl maybe?


----------



## jamiemcbride1

All girl guesses so far :pink: chinese and mayan calender both predict a girl also xx


----------



## Radiance

So cute!! I can't decide! <3


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Gender scan 17th June &#128513; keep ur guesses coming and ill update when I know xx


----------



## Twag

snap mine is 17 June too :thumbup:


----------



## WantaBelly

Looks like a :pink:


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Twag said:


> snap mine is 17 June too :thumbup:

Awesome will have to update eachother what do u think ur having lol I've a gut feeling it's a girl but I cannot stop thinking boy becuase I already have 2 little men lol xx


----------



## Twag

I have had the strongest :pink: vibes but the closer the scan is coming the more I keep thinking maybe :blue: :shrug: I dunno will find out in less than 2 day :happydance:

What time is your scan? mine is 10.30am :thumbup:


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I'm far too excited !! I just want to know now but .. we have a 50/50 chance so the odds are good &#128514; fingers crossed ! I have strong girl vibes but don't know if that's just cus I'm Hoping for a girl twice I've put this scan pic up now and I havent had 1 boy guess yet all u guys better be right &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; mines at 8.35 pm &#128553; long long day x


----------



## jamiemcbride1

4 & half hours to go pink or blue ooooooo exciting x


----------



## Lucy3

I'm not sure!! But hoping it's a girl!! Can't wait for your update!!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Secretly praying for my little princess but I'll be happy either way :) xx


----------



## Twag

Team :pink: Hope your scan goes well


----------



## Lucy3

Stalking for an update!!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Ahhhhhhhhh team :pink: woooohoooò xoxoxo


----------



## lau86

Aww congratulations! how do you feel? I was so shocked at hearing we were team pink!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I am abs over the moon !!!! Finally getting my princess after 2 boys x


----------



## Lucy3

Yay!! So happy for you Jamie!!!!! &#128164;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Twag

Wohoo congratulations :happydance:

Are you scared of girl nappies like me :haha:


----------



## naturluvr

Congrats!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Thanks girls means a lot :) still shocked deff thought it was gonna be another boy but my gut feeling was right again my 20 week scan is on Friday &#128513; can't wait to see her again x


----------

